# Stair Backs



## heavyparts (Nov 14, 2005)

Remodeling my basement and the stairs are open what would you recommed to use in size for the stair backs 1/4 5/8 1/2 not sure but I know one of you will tell me what and why Please help Mark


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Stair backs??

You mean risers??

Use (actual) 3/4".


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

:whistling 

Seems heavy is remodeling his basement according to all his posts.

:whistling


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

maj said:


> :whistling
> 
> Seems heavy is remodeling his basement according to all his posts.
> 
> :whistling


I was wondering how a "general contractor" could possibly have so many questions about a basement remodel. I think it's time to cut him off.


EDIT... now 'magicly', he's in dealer parts and not a GC anymore. Hmmmm


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

But gol-durn it, - - he's got easy questions!! :laughing:


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

And just what does this company "dealer parts" sell?

Parts to dealers or do you actually sell parts of dealers?

If the later, which parts do you sell?


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

